# Raft for the Cure this Mother's Day



## Highside Adventure Tours (Feb 27, 2009)

Raise your paddles and join Highside Adventure Tours this Mother’s Day for whitewater and BBQ! 

The best part? $20 of each trip booked will go directly to the Denver Affiliate of Susan G. Komen for the Cure. 

Mom’s day begins with a Clear Creek beginner trip, followed by a hearty BBQ lunch in the Idaho Springs town park. 

Call 800-997-3448 to book your spot … space is limited, so get moving!

Raft for the Cure (TM) is the first of Highside’s “Better Through Adventure” community support programs! 

Check our website, Rafting Colorado whitewater river raft tours for information on other events.


----------

